# 95 Altima Heat Fan works sometime.



## gw11 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hopefully I am in the correct forum!
I have a 95 Altima and the Heater fan works some times and then not at all. I replaced the resister a couple of years ago. But this time it the electrical power switching on and off at it's own discretion. This trouble is with all speeds. And if I switch to off I can still turn the AC compressor off then On if switched to On. I just checked for loose wires behind the Blower switch - Resister - Blower Motor and even the Battery. And both Blower Motor 20a Fuses. Also the lights on each position switch for the AC all work.

Help!

gw11


----------



## gw11 (Aug 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me where to check for power supply. The resistor has no power on any wire when my heater fan goes out. All barttery conections seem fine. But I need advice where to check from here?

gw11


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

check the main fuses under the hood.


----------



## gw11 (Aug 20, 2006)

enjoy_incubus

I don't believe there are any Heater Fan Main Fuses under the hood. AC and Cooling system, yes.

On further info noted, I see that the fan [when running] slows when the Brake Pedal is applied, [low voltage indication] So on the guess that the Fan Motor may have bad brushes or something causing that [under voltage] I ordered a fan Motor and another resistor [just in case]. I figure I've spent a total of $200 on this car since New [not counting exhaust, brake pads and Tires] It deserves a little encouragement and a show of gratitude for 120.000 miles of service.

gw11


----------



## gw11 (Aug 20, 2006)

Well I may have fixed my Heater Fan Problem. I found a better on/of switch! 
It's Plastic and has a brush on the end of it! Yep you guessed it! My very own 'used' Ice Scraper/Snow Brush! One wack and that funny runnin Heater blower starts up right now!
Nothing like treating this problem Professionally!

When the fan motor I ordered , arrives .That should do it.

gw11


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

also check the alternator voltage.


----------

